# Too funny not to share



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Ok so I have two bottle babies in the barn that we got tonight. I was heading outside to feed and saw an opossum. Went back inside to let hubby know. Hubby grabs gun to shoot, comes back in while I go to feed babies.....

Funny part? We have two chi wiener dogs (chihuahua - weenie mix) in the house. One is definitely mine while the other is my husbands. My dog, Belle, sees hubby grab a gun, both of us walk outside, hears two shots, and sees hubby walk in alone. She immediately lays on my coat in chair, shivers while staring at the door waiting for me to come inside. It takes me 10-15 mins to come in and she is SOOOO happy to see me! Poor thing thought he killed me


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ha ha ha... Too funny! Poor puppy!


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

Opossum stew after? That's a cute story


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awwww!!!!! poor Belle!!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

awww...poor baby! Lol...too funny!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Aw, poor baby.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laughoor baby.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Too funny!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

LOL! To me, that's nothing compared to what happened to us two years ago.
My great-grandma, who has a accent, calls us completely panicky. "Help! I saw the davil (devil) tonight! It was eating the cat food! It was repulsive!! Help me!" Now, she think that opossums are the "davil". The best part about this, is when a year later (2012) we were looking at Christmas lights. A opossums crosses the road. Me: "Look! The DAVIL!!!"

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Lol. Too funny!


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

Haha! Poor thing! My weenie beagle would've eat him if she suspected that! Lol. 

Hahah! We had a little Romanian lady live down the street when we lived in Alaska, and when we first moved in, afore mentioned weenie beagle ran out the door while we were moving boxes, this little Romanian lady was walking her ****zu Dow the road and my dog ran up barking and what not, this little lady grabbed her little dog and was screaming and carrying on. So I run out the door yelling "angel angel!! Come!" So as soon as my dog leaves her and comes back this little lady starts screaming and cussing in romanian(and I later found out, French, Italian, German, etc) until she finally remembers English, the she starts screaming, "that dog is not an angel, it's a demon! A devil! A menace!" And walks back down the road. Needless to say, this little lady and I became fast friends. Lol!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Belle definitely wouldn't leave my side for a while and refused to go near my husband


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thats too funny...I have a chiweenie too..Ginger...her face looks chi while her body looks weenie lol...I love her!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol!!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

happybleats said:


> thats too funny...I have a chiweenie too..Ginger...her face looks chi while her body looks weenie lol...I love her!!


We have two. Belle is totally chihuahua. Face is chi, body is weenie and personality is all chi. Dixie however is all weenie lol. Body, personality and face are all weenie  They are both from same litter, but man they are night and day. Dixie loves everybody and everything. Belle loves mama and hates all men except her daddy. (She even hates her daddy sometimes lol.)


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Haha, 

I have a chihuahua and she totally loves me! Any time my brothers are teasing me like playin around she tried to bite them and all her hair stands up, lol


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Too funny, dogs are so loyal to their owners!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Belle actually sleeps in between me and my hubby so he won't touch me, she tries to keep him from kissing me. If someone makes sudden movements towards me or tried to play hit/ rough house she will go after them. She is a nutcase!


----------

